# What I am trying now



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I am currently taking B vit. sublingual and folic acid. I take zinc 50 mgs. I take multi vitamin mineral and I am currently chelating heavy metals and other neurotoxins with DMPS-DMSO-gllutathione and a good sugar push. I read that Dr. Pfeiffer noted excess copper in some patients so I am chelating the heavy metals as I know that I have excess lead and mercury and this should help the copper excess if I indeed have it. (I do not have the money for the testing for metabolic at this time) I do greens and am avoiding the night shades and other foods that cause porphyria just in case until I get this tested. I am using all natural cleansing products and avoiding toxic exposure. I am drinking only distilled water. I am sauna cleansing and on my second liver cleanse (Hulda Clark) I have now added high doses of Niacin ( 500 mg 2x daily) and Vit.C buffered 1,000-2,000 daily. This is based on Dr. Hoffer's research. I realize the dosages of both of these is controversial so I am certainly not recommending them but I have just started and will relate what happens. There is very compelling research and study done by Hoffer who has done research with Pfeiffer, with regard to curing folks who are schizophrenic with the niacin and C. He says that it helps with many mental illnesses. I take high doses of fish oil too. There are many other doctors who say that the niacin vit.C does not work but I am trying anyway. I am also taking Anacardium homeopathy remedy. I am doing so much better that I want to report this but still not completely free from dp.


----------

